# Family pictures....



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

This is my teacher's teacher. The one who brought TSD back from Osan Air Base. I don't mean to say that he alone brought TSD back to the USA


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> This is my teacher's teacher. The one who brought TSD back from Osan Air Base.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

Those were from the 50th and 60s. The next are 70s and later


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Those were from the 50th and 60s. The next are 70s and later


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

This one is my teacher's teacher (right side) and my teacher( left side). 1990s era.

To both I owe a great deal.

Tang Soo!


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> This one is my teacher's teacher (right side) and my teacher( left side). 1990s era.
> 
> To both I owe a great deal.
> 
> Tang Soo!



This one is a more current one of my master.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

This is one from the time spent at his dojang  as a student.the student pictured with Master is not me. This student disgraced the legacy and lineage, and we not longer mention his name.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 17, 2016)

More pictures of master from back then.


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2016)

I always liked family pictures. Snapshots of time.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 18, 2016)

Good history.


----------



## Bruce7 (Feb 22, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> This is one from the time spent at his dojang  as a student.the student pictured with Master is not me. This student disgraced the legacy and lineage, and we not longer mention his name.


Hate to be nosy, but what did he do?


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 22, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> Hate to be nosy, but what did he do?


I wont go into specifics. As it is not my place to do so.


----------



## Bruce7 (Feb 22, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> I wont go into specifics. As it is not my place to do so.


You are better than me. It is hard for me to watch what I say when I should know better.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 22, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> I wont go into specifics. As it is not my place to do so.


Not to be that guy, but why say anything about it in the first place? Wouldn’t putting up the picture (actually, using a different one if you had one instead) and saying this is him with a former student have worked better?

Don’t get me wrong, I’m on your side.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 22, 2019)

You trained with He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named?

Was that before or after he tried to kill Harry Potter?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 23, 2019)

Origin of my son's style.

Yearbook picture from San Antonio College from the 50s of the Karate Judo Club.

The founder Atlee Chittim is standing far right and Jhoon Rhee is standing on the far left.

Picture was taken not long after Chittim brought Jhoon Rhee to America.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 23, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> View attachment 22107
> 
> Origin of my son's style.
> 
> ...


I like the “Karade” spelling.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 23, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I like the “Karade” spelling.



Yeah I'm curious to whether or not the yearbook misspelled it or if that spelling was used some in the 50s.  Karate was pretty new to the US then.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 23, 2019)

Around 1972. From left to right: my teacher’s teacher Tadashi Nakamura, his teacher Mas Oyama, Christopher Caille, and Shigeru Oyama.

Tadashi Nakamura was sent to the US by Oyama around 1967 to bring Kyokushin to North America. Shigeru Oyama (not related to Mas Oyama) was sent here a little while later on Nakamura’s suggestion that both of them together would make spreading Kyokushin far more effective. Christopher Caille had trained under Nakamura at Kyokushin honbu in Japan for a while and was chosen as the Buffalo, NY branch chief.

My teacher started training under one of Nakamura’s direct students in the early 70s and continued until that gentleman left Seido in ‘87 (Nakamura left Kyokushin and founded Seido in ‘76). My teacher then began training directly under Nakamura and opened his own Seido dojo in ‘88.

Shigeru Oyama and Nakamura remained close until Oyama passed away recently. When Shigeru Oyama left Kyokushin in the early 80s, he and Nakamura sent students to each other for dan testing and I believe held some workouts together. 

I don’t have any pics of my teacher with Nakamura.


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 23, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Not to be that guy, but why say anything about it in the first place? Wouldn’t putting up the picture (actually, using a different one if you had one instead) and saying this is him with a former student have worked better?
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m on your side.



Its the only photo i have from that era.


----------

